

Has anyone had experience using Founder2be? - wolfgangbremer
http://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/rjnx8/has_anyone_had_experience_using_founder2be_are

======
alabasta1
I did check the reply on reddit and on my
blog[http://miemagazine.com/2011/09/06/how-i-got-some-
cofoundersf...](http://miemagazine.com/2011/09/06/how-i-got-some-
cofoundersfounder2be-com/) . I got some guys for my project www.ziliot.com

